# Wild Camping How To Guide



## Admin

Wild Camping How To Guide

I would like us to have a how to guide. A common sense guide of how to wild camp in a motorhome.

I would like this to be the ethos of this site.

Dont avoid obvious things like "dont leave litter" or "leave it as you found it or better".

Please give your suggestions for the guide and lets see if we can get a good guide together.

Cheers


----------



## guest

*my top 3 tips*

1.be discreet & dont break the law (we dont want to give them an excuse to move us on)

2.be aware of drinking as if there is a problem with the police,yobs etc....how you gonna move on legally??

3.respect nature,we dont want to give wildcampers a bad name!!


----------



## scooter

Most importantly leave the place as you found it.
collect and take your rubbish with you
dont let your dog annoy other people
do not share your loud music with other campers.
unfortunatly we now live in a selfish society and more and more people are doing the above which spoil things for the rest there seems to be no feeling of guilt with some people .
oh yes and check you lock all your doors at night if you ever think your in danger do not go out ,switch on all lights start engine and only speak to anyone through partly open drivers window so you can instanly pull away,
good thigs to have handy are saw or axe (for wood Chopping) exstention bar
for wheel nuts ,not that anything is likely to happen but ther are a lot more low life sneaking about these days but your just as likely to be assaulted by a drunk in a camp site.
This outlines the more negitive aspects of wild camping which we must keep in mind  when in a vulnerable situation, saftey is always in numbers so try to be close to other people if you can.


----------



## virgil

My biggest gripe is dog faeces, with three kids 10 and under you can guarantee that if there is one the littlest (5 yr old) will step in it and ferry it back to the camper!

Most dog owners now will clean up after their pooch but it only takes one and you all get a bad name!

Please, please scoop up your dogs poop!


----------



## Trevor

admin said:
			
		

> Wild Camping How To Guide
> 
> I would like us to have a how to guide. A common sense guide of how to wild camp in a motorhome.
> 
> I would like this to be the ethos of this site.
> 
> Dont avoid obvious things like "dont leave litter" or "leave it as you found it or better".
> 
> Please give your suggestions for the guide and lets see if we can get a good guide together.
> 
> Cheers


Follow the country code always shut gates and keep your dog or dogs on a lead.


----------



## jann

be self sufficient
don't offend anyone by parking too near houses
not too many vans in one place.
leave the area as you find it(or better)
if you do park near another van respect their privacy.
don't park in the same place more than one night unless it is really remote
if you park near any shops or businesses,try to buy something from them.
if you don't feel comfortable where you are,move on
try to find somewhere to stop early evening then if things don't seem right you can always move on.


----------



## maninahat

*Which way?*

When you park up for the night, point the van the way you would leave the area. Then you can move off more quickly if necessary.


----------



## virgil

Make certain that your aerial is down before you pull away!
Make certain your bicycles on the rack are locked up!


----------



## guest

make sure your clothes are to hand if you sleep in the nuddie,as that could be rather embarrassing driving away in a hurry with no clothes on ha ha ha,good advice though!!!!


----------



## hillwalker

sammclouis said:
			
		

> make sure your clothes are to hand if you sleep in the nuddie,as that could be rather embarrassing driving away in a hurry with no clothes on ha ha ha,good advice though!!!!


 keep a baseball bat handy.


----------



## lady barnet

*offensive weapons*

okey cokey. The offense of offensive weapons applies only in a 
"public Place" - inside your camper van is a residence and not open to persons so therefore private - so whilst being used as such is not a public place.  

Quite obviously the only reason that you would ever be carrying a baseball bat and the accompanying ball would be to play it and that would be the only answer that (due to the reason for said carrying) you would obviously ever give. 

Nonetheless the offence does not come into being due to reason one in any case - unless of course you decided to leap like a banshee in possession of said bat and run like a mad thing out of your van screaming like a banshee im going to hurt someone and wielding said object.

Also this is not a made offensive weapon (gets technical now) so by virtue of carrying in public in any case is not the carrying but the intention that commits and proves the offence.

so here endeth the sermon for today


----------



## virgil

lady barnet said:
			
		

> okey cokey. The offense of offensive weapons applies only in a
> "public Place" - inside your camper van is a residence and not open to persons so therefore private - so whilst being used as such is not a public place.
> 
> Quite obviously the only reason that you would ever be carrying a baseball bat and the accompanying ball would be to play it and that would be the only answer that (due to the reason for said carrying) you would obviously ever give.
> 
> Nonetheless the offence does not come into being due to reason one in any case - unless of course you decided to leap like a banshee in possession of said bat and run like a mad thing out of your van screaming like a banshee im going to hurt someone and wielding said object.
> 
> Also this is not a made offensive weapon (gets technical now) so by virtue of carrying in public in any case is not the carrying but the intention that commits and proves the offence.
> 
> so here endeth the sermon for today




 A Bobby told the old man not to keep a single golf club in the hall by the front door as that could be construed as an offensive weapon if used as a weapon in self defense as it would not normally be kept there, he advised him to keep the bag with all 14 clubs in it there as that wouldn't be classified as an offensive weapon as that was the place where they were permanantly kept!


----------



## chopper

best thing to grab i always think is the fire extinguisher 
if thats squirted in some 1s face it would sting the eyes i recon


----------



## Crackpot

Take a picture of one of thoes roadsigsn that says
'Tiredness can kill, Take a break' and when some policeman is trying to move you on state. "I'll move on if you give me a written notice to do so after I have informed you that I am too tired to drive, and should I have an accident you will be partly responsible'


----------



## Nosha

*Samm's Socks*

They sound like my golfing socks... got 18 holes!!!!!

But we digress!!

Our latest idea is to fit a set of air horns under the van with a 'panic' switch near the bed, I'm sure it would scare some off, and get attention from others - hopefully. If it didn't look so stupid I would like to fit a spot lamp in the centre of each side of the roof so you could light up the area all round the van - but perhaps we're all getting a bit paranoid?


----------



## Nosha

*Security*

Forgot to say I fitted I fitted a Yale rack bolt to the side door as the lock seemed a bit flimsey - it winds out about an inch into the door frame... and beyond!


----------



## monkeynut

Nosha said:
			
		

> Forgot to say I fitted I fitted a Yale rack bolt to the side door as the lock seemed a bit flimsey - it winds out about an inch into the door frame... and beyond!


The  good thing  of  owning  a  van based  camper  is that  you  still  use the  original locks n doors rather than using the  flimsy caravan type of locks n doors
Me  thinks  a  old securicor van will  be  my next project


----------



## Nosha

*Air horns / Alarm*

Well I'm glad I made you laugh Samm... still not too sure why? But yes as they're off a fire engine (and therefore most people think it's a police car) they DO make people look!!

But you're right if I caught the switch in the middle of the night there would be more that just Joan & I in the bed!!!!!! As I sure would s***e myself! I guess that's what made you laugh!?! Perhaps I had better order some brown sheets just in case!!


----------



## Trevor

autosleeper said:
			
		

> Talking about yobs, whilst we were on the Nature reserve below amble in April,  Two Transit vans with tow bars,  driven by very questionable low life appeared.  they were joined by a third individual, driving a small car, who was equally shifty,  needless to say we moved on.


Hi autosleeper,
Yes there are some very questionable low life people in that area and most of them are my mates and some of them do have Transit vans with tow bars also oddly enough also friends with cars that come there to visit us therefore we are a small comunity of our own wilders in that respect lol. 
Well to be honest with you if you saw me you would probably think the same about me as i have quite a few tattoos and a skin head, but i can asure you we are not low life but a few of them are full timers and do i admit they do look like low life as they are not well off money wise and if you were in any trouble we would be the first to help you out and i know we all stereo other people and its better to be safe than sorry, and i guess looking the way we do keeps the nasty ones away i am sure as some of my mates even look real scary even to me.
Thanks for giving me one hell of a good laugh best rib buster i have had in a long time. To coin an old phrase you can't always judge a book by its cover
Best Regards Trevor.


----------



## Trevor

*Fire*

In my opinion a fire in some places is going to attract unwanted company unless you are in a remote spot and even then you should remember in the dry season it only takes one small spark to start a wide spread fire if you are near moorland, woods and other such like places so if you do decide to have one think about the surrounding area first.


----------



## monkeynut

Trevor said:
			
		

> Hi autosleeper,
> To coin an old phrase you can't always judge a book by its cover
> Best Regards Trevor.


 Youve  got that  rite Trever
I was parked up  at streets gate near Malham tarn with three  big  white motorhomes(one  with noisy genny) next  to me would they  speak  would they hell(curtains twitching though ) .its  happend  a few  times, shame  really as I allways  have  a one or two bottles  of  Rioja to share 
If  you see my  rusty plumbers  van  come  n say  Hi ,  im no  snob ill  have  a chat if  your  in a posh  van  even if  you  do  block  my  view 
I will even use  your  loo  if you offer    ha ha


----------



## Trevor

monkeynut said:
			
		

> You've  got that  rite Trever
> I was parked up  at streets gate near Malham tarn with three  big  white motorhomes(one  with noisy genny) next  to me would they  speak  would they hell(curtains twitching though ) .its  happend  a few  times, shame  really as I allways  have  a one or two bottles  of  Rioja to share
> If  you see my  rusty plumbers  van  come  n say  Hi ,  im no  snob ill  have  a chat if  your  in a posh  van  even if  you  do  block  my  view
> I will even use  your  loo  if you offer    ha ha


Hi,monkeynut just to keep the record straight i am not out to have a dig at anyone as all i am saying is that it's not always right to make assumptions about other vaners because they dont conform to your own standards ie one that are less fortunate than others also i think that autosleeper has made a really good point in his posting being that if you are not comfortable in a place don't stay there, if you saw my mates you yourself would maybe think twice and i would just like to add that they may not have been my mates anyway and autosleeper may have been correct in his assumption that these particular people were or could have been up to no good.
One more thing before i run the risk of boring you all, i never discrimante against anyone that has more or less than me i take people as i find them until  proved different there is good and bad in all walks of life.
Best Regards Trevor.


----------



## myshell

Nosha said:
			
		

> They sound like my golfing socks... got 18 holes!!!!!
> 
> But we digress!!
> 
> Our latest idea is to fit a set of air horns under the van with a 'panic' switch near the bed, I'm sure it would scare some off, and get attention from others - hopefully. If it didn't look so stupid I would like to fit a spot lamp in the centre of each side of the roof so you could light up the area all round the van - but perhaps we're all getting a bit paranoid?



Been there, done that, worn the tee shirt, but I have fitted a car alarm siren (instead of air horns) under the bonnet wired to the leisure battery  with one switch mounted on the dash board and another mounted in the habitation area, did this following a bad experience on the French/Spanish border a couple of years ago. Dearly beloved woke me in the early hours with an elbow in my ribs whispering,  " there,s someone moving around outside the van" sure enough as I peered out of the window I could make out 3 shadowy figures moving away from us towards a parked car, they then turned around and started back towards us, as quickly as I could I was into the driving seat, ignition on pressed the van horn button....... nothing ! unusual for something Italian not to make a loud noise, not so with Fiat this time though, I make more noise snoring or breaking wind (or so my dearly beloved tells me) this is when I was glad I had internal silver screens fitted, I pulled them off the windows as I started the engine, hate to think what would have happened if I had to go outside to remove external screens or attempt to drive away blind, perhaps this is another tip for the Wild Camping How To Guide always fit easily removable internal silver screens.

Today is the first day of the rest of your life, ENJOY IT.


----------



## lenny

)





			
				Trevor said:
			
		

> Hi,monkeynut just to keep the record straight i am not out to have a dig at anyone as all i am saying is that it's not always right to make assumptions about other vaners because they dont conform to your own standards ie one that are less fortunate than others also i think that autosleeper has made a really good point in his posting being that if you are not comfortable in a place don't stay there, if you saw my mates you yourself would maybe think twice and i would just like to add that they may not have been my mates anyway and autosleeper may have been correct in his assumption that these particular people were or could have been up to no good.
> One more thing before i run the risk of boring you all, i never discrimante against anyone that has more or less than me i take people as i find them until  proved different there is good and bad in all walks of life.
> Best Regards Trevor.


Spot on Trevor,Defend your patch.I hate this modern phrase (Low Life).
Live and let live.  Lenny


----------



## sagart

And also....
Don't park across farm gates
Don't assume an outside tap means you have a right to fill water tanks....came back home on Sunday to find a Hymer down my drive (farm gate) cheerfully filling up at my outside tap.
Pointed out that this was a little impertinent and was told..."if you are stupid enough to have one, it's a chance you take".
Suggested he parked in a field down the way where there is some hardstanding (being helpful) then rang a neighbour to propose he put his bull in the field Hymer man would have to drive through to get out the next day.


----------



## t&s

*yes i would go for that*

before you park up
top up with fuel before stopping for the night 
before you move off the next day remember 
leggs   up
dish  down
gas  off
fridge  locked
fridge on 12 volt
and realy enjoy the journey to your next stop
also be polite to all you meet they will respond with the same response 
unless in england 
when you keep yourself to yourself


----------



## Deleted member 775

terry&sue said:


> before you park up
> top up with fuel before stopping for the night
> before you move off the next day remember
> leggs   up
> dish  down
> gas  off
> fridge  locked
> fridge on 12 volt
> and realy enjoy the journey to your next stop
> also be polite to all you meet they will respond with the same response
> unless in england
> when you keep yourself to yourself


exelent tips,especialy the one about the fridge!!!!no good crying over spilt milk no matter how well you clean it up it still niffs. legs well you only do that once , can be expensive but i have found that the majority of folk especialy other motor homers, are frendly down here also the amount of non m/homers comment on how nice it must be to have all the facilities to cook make a cuppa and the like when your out and, about not to mention about saving cash on b&b,a mate of mine mine at work is even going to get one after finding out how great they are another convert


----------



## wolfram

Hi all ... new to wild camping and campervans .... done lots of tent camping years ago and caravanned for years, using official sites.

Reading some of the posts here made me wander how many times folks have had trouble


----------



## Trevor

wolfram said:


> Hi all ... new to wild camping and campervans .... done lots of tent camping years ago and caravanned for years, using official sites.
> 
> Reading some of the posts here made me wander how many times folks have had trouble



Hi wolfram.
I dont think that very many have and also this site is a good insight to avoid it anyway.


----------



## wolfram

Thats ok then ... cuss I hadn't picked up any bad vibes ... Hopefully will be out next weekend..._rain rain go away ..._


----------



## Trevor

wolfram said:


> Thats ok then ... cuss I hadn't picked up any bad vibes ... Hopefully will be out next weekend..._rain rain go away ..._



Hey Wolfram never mind the rain its bloo*dy cold, a good tip for you take your brolly and thermal undie's dont forget the hot water bottle amd maybe a bottle of brandy, good luck.


----------



## hogan

Take only pictures,leave only footprints


----------



## hogan

also be polite to all you meet they will respond with the same response 
unless in england 
when you keep yourself to yourself[/QUOTE]

Has England really changed that much in the 6 years I have lived here


----------



## sundown

hogan said:


> also be polite to all you meet they will respond with the same response
> unless in england
> when you keep yourself to yourself



Has England really changed that much in the 6 years I have lived here[/QUOTE]

ive always found the english very friendly especially if you try & speak their language,like,     Ye canna say whaurs thir' a guid boozer aboot heer?
"its not where you were born that shapes your personality its your personal view of life and how you express it"


----------



## tresrikay

Bring the whole beach back in just one pebble.


----------



## maj114

*Landmark*

Ialways Try To Find A Landmark Before Bedding Down For The Night When Wild Camping Just In Case We Need Assistance At All No Good Having Mobile If You Dont Know Where You Are


----------



## Deleted member 207

Our criteria;

away from noise - have a look on the map for airfields - flight paths with military jets taking off, railways (one train a day at 2am!! with an engineer that loves to push the horn button), main roads just over the hill, farms that dont smell of pig manure - cos at 5am it WILL smell of freshly sprayed pig manure, etc etc.

discrete - hidden from passing traffic. Off the beaten track and well away from someone's million dollar view over the lake.

near fresh water - we always like to top up in the morning, carrying a watering can to fill from rivers/lakes is handy, a hose with a funnel to fill from running streams. We buy drinking water or boil the rest.

near a public toilet - I hate carrying around extra weight in the porta potti and besides you never know when you'll be able to empty it again. But we try not to park in an area with a  WC as this only attracts others into the parking area.

someone else already in your preferred spot - ask if they mind sharing, if that fails use a sob story about camping there on your honeymoon and you intend to relive that wild and passionate night even though it was 50 years ago!! The thought of it usually has them packing up!! If that fails introduce them to a goat you keep in the van, well we packed up when it was used on us by a swedish couple in Norway (I shuder everytime I think about it).

share with others - some our greatest memories are impromptu little gatherings (read bottles of grog) of other travellers, offer a coffee, tea, glass of alcohol and usually everyone gets along famously.

look for tyre marks - if there is enough rubber on the parking area to make another set of tyres - move on, its hoon territory and they will love the idea of doing a few donuts whilst you sleep.

know your location - just as a precaution we would text our GPS coords to our son each night when in Spain and Southern France.


----------



## kreos

I've read through the suggestions for wild camping and I pretty much agree with everything I've read so far.  The only thing that seems to have been missed is "make friends with the locals".  I've been living in my van since last April and have only stopped on official campsites for ten nights in all of that time.  I've found time and again that local people are only too happy to tell you of somewhere to park up where you are out of everybodies way.  In fact I even spent a couple of nights parked on someones drive after being invited to park up in the centre of a village so I could be near the pub.


----------



## hillwalker

kreos said:


> I've read through the suggestions for wild camping and I pretty much agree with everything I've read so far.  The only thing that seems to have been missed is "make friends with the locals".  I've been living in my van since last April and have only stopped on official campsites for ten nights in all of that time.  I've found time and again that local people are only too happy to tell you of somewhere to park up where you are out of everybodies way.  In fact I even spent a couple of nights parked on someones drive after being invited to park up in the centre of a village so I could be near the pub.



did they make ur breakfast aswell


----------



## tresrikay

Always take your empties home or to a recycling centre, I have heard a car park attendant say empty wine and beer bottles left in the bins by motorhomers, then being smashed on the car park, presumably by kids, has led to the banning of motorhomes from the car park. He also stated empty ready meal boxes strewn about, maybe dogs or foxes. ( I don't mean the ready meals contained dogs or foxes, least not unless Don and Trevor had been there ) So er on the side of caution and take it all home.


----------



## Guest

tresrikay said:


> Always take your empties home or to a recycling centre, I have heard a car park attendant say empty wine and beer bottles left in the bins by motorhomers, then being smashed on the car park, presumably by kids, has led to the banning of motorhomes from the car park. He also stated empty ready meal boxes strewn about, maybe dogs or foxes. ( I don't mean the ready meals contained dogs or foxes, least not unless Don and Trevor had been there ) So er on the side of caution and take it all home.



Sorry, but if a bin is there I will use it


----------



## tresrikay

***** said:


> Sorry, but if a bin is there I will use it



and if we all did that ?


----------



## Guest

tresrikay said:


> and if we all did that ?



Well, correct me if I am wrong, but is that not what the bins are for
Like I said Chill


----------



## tresrikay

***** said:


> Well, correct me if I am wrong, but is that not what the bins are for
> Like I said Chill



Rubbish bins in car parks are for the general detritus that would normally accumulate in a car, i.e. Crisp packets, fish and chip papers, fag packets, empty bags etc. I don't think wine and beer bottles fall into that catagory. Like I said I am, just maybe need a break from here as you did the other week.


----------



## Guest

tresrikay said:


> Rubbish bins in car parks are for the general detritus that would normally accumulate in a car, i.e. Crisp packets, fish and chip papers, fag packets, empty bags etc. I don't think wine and beer bottles fall into that catagory. Like I said I am, just maybe need a break from here as you did the other week.



Like I said, I agree in principal with you, but It is no use running around using fuel and co2 emmissions to find a recycling bin.
Bins are for using and the council can sort to recycle if they want to.


----------



## Guest

A couple of years ago, we were at Betwes y coed and I had a small white bag full of rubish.
I was walking over to a council bin when I noticed that a local trader was just putting his bin out for collection.
I thought that rather than putting my waste bag into the council bin and possibly filling it up more than normal small paper rubish that I would ask the guy if I could jusy pop it in with his rubbish, thus leaving more space for normal car users!
Well, I was shocked by his rude reply and since that day I have always used the council bins, as better than chucking in a corner or over the hedge (just joking)


----------



## walkers

well i have to admit we bring ours home with us and put it in our bins it's no hardship


----------



## Guest

*each to their own*

Well, we usually have 1 tesco bag per day and I think it may smell the m/h out if we kept them for a few days over a long weekend
Think I will carry on using the council provided bins


----------



## tresrikay

***** said:


> Well, we usually have 1 tesco bag per day and I think it may smell the m/h out if we kept them for a few days over a long weekend
> Think I will carry on using the council provided bins



 Graham I think that you may be under a misapprehension but the council vans that pick up from council car parks are not equipped to recycle. Councils have specialist vehicles and teams for that, so the numerous car park bins emptied are taken direct to landfill, nothing is separated out so the bottles and cans inside are just generally mixed in with all the rest of the rubbish to break up, taking millenia to degrade, in the meantime become a hazard to wildlife not to mention the loss of recyclable savings of resources. I am not for a second suggesting that the normal M/H waste, the tea bags, food wrappings etc should be carried home with you or that you go out of your way to look for a recycling point. Even on my long summer holidays all of my recyclables are washed and kept in the locker until I pass a recycling point or get home, Its never been a hardship or an inconvenience just what I consider good practice after all you wouldn't dream of emptying your toilet waste anywhere would you. Its only a slight mind shift away, like you said you no longer chuck your rubbish out of the window, though there are plenty that still do.


----------



## Trevor

There are places i go where the recycle bins arn't to far away so i go a few minutes out of my way so i use them, if i am somewhere where there are no bins i take my rubbish home.
For them that dont take there rubbish home its better off in any bin as opposed to lying on the ground, and i think wildcampers respect that fact.   We all have been somewhere and there has been rubbish spread here and there so we tend to go round with a bag and pick it up and bin it, well i like to think so.


----------



## Guest

*Keep up the good work.*

Kath says that you are doing a grand job 
You will have to bear with me as Rome was not built in a day


----------



## tresrikay

***** said:


> Kath says that you are doing a grand job
> You will have to bear with me as Rome was not built in a day



Graham, your not really a dinosaur, even at heart. Now if you had posted a Tom Jones thread instead of the Dave Gilmore, then we might think differently


----------



## Guest

*Who is he*



tresrikay said:


> Graham, your not really a dinosaur, even at heart. Now if you had posted a Tom Jones thread instead of the Dave Gilmore, then we might think differently



Tom Jones, Who is he?
Is he anything to do with Davy Jones and his locker
Must be before my time
Kath will probably remember him as she is an old woman with a bday tomorrow and even older


----------



## tresrikay

***** said:


> Tom Jones, Who is he?
> Is he anything to do with Davy Jones and his locker
> Must be before my time
> Kath will probably remember him as she is an old woman with a bday tomorrow and even older



Wish Kath a very happy birthday from me, I hope you have arranged something nice, and its Mothers day in a bit. So the van wheels are stationary for a bit, ay!


----------



## ladytramp

*Thank you Rich*



tresrikay said:


> Wish Kath a very happy birthday from me, I hope you have arranged something nice, and its Mothers day in a bit. So the van wheels are stationary for a bit, ay!



I'm more into recycling than Graham is but he is getting better!!!!!!!  I'm a good teacher although it is a struggle.  Thanks for the Happy Birthday message.  I now feel like the 'OLD WOMAN'  from the Steve Wright show in the afternoon show on radio 2!!!!!! As Graham keeps reminding me. lol


----------



## Trevor

ladytramp said:


> I'm more into recycling than Graham is but he is getting better!!!!!!!  I'm a good teacher although it is a struggle.  Thanks for the Happy Birthday message.  I now feel like the 'OLD WOMAN'  from the Steve Wright show in the afternoon show on radio 2!!!!!! As Graham keeps reminding me. lol


In advance Happy Birthday Kath,


----------



## ladytramp

*Thanks Trev*

luv the balloons Trev but don't think you'd want to buy a balloon for every year I'm not celebrating tomorrow.  I'm going downhill from now on.  Will need a zimmer frame soon!!!! lol Mind you it might stop me falling over when had too much to drink ! LOL


----------



## t&s

*security light*

i have now fitted a 12 volt pir with an extra bulb wired up to it that comes on in the cab  both come on at once therefore making whoever is lurking outside  think there is someone awake and alert inside 
this worked in my last house but i used two pirs one for the inside and one for the outside the one inside came on first with around 6 seconds delay before the outside one came on this made whoever think the outside light was turned on by someone inside 
i lived there for 25 years we never locked the house and usualy forgot to remove the keys from the cars
 i know that i probably was not insured  and it was a stupid thing to do but living in the quiet country side you do tend to forget
i do feel sory for people who HAVE TO lock every door in there houses behind them though , it must be horrible way to live not being able to trust any one any more 
Wilding. though i have been wilding since i was in my 20s just stopping where i liked 
towns or country or autoroute services only felt unsafe once that was in a central carpark in  valencia 25 years ago  may be i have just been lucky or was it beacouse i have usualy been driving either  a citrioen/fiat/ peugeot or a truck We cannot live in fear all the time the odds of anything bad happening are very small and i will continue to take the chance with just a minimum ammount of security in mind just for the sake of the wife and kids


----------



## Belgian

*unsecurity'feeling'*



terry&sue said:


> i have now fitted a 12 volt pir with an extra bulb wired up to it that comes on in the cab  both come on at once therefore making whoever is lurking outside  think there is someone awake and alert inside
> this worked in my last house but i used two pirs one for the inside and one for the outside the one inside came on first with around 6 seconds delay before the outside one came on this made whoever think the outside light was turned on by someone inside
> i lived there for 25 years we never locked the house and usualy forgot to remove the keys from the cars
> i know that i probably was not insured  and it was a stupid thing to do but living in the quiet country side you do tend to forget
> i do feel sory for people who HAVE TO lock every door in there houses behind them though , it must be horrible way to live not being able to trust any one any more
> Wilding. though i have been wilding since i was in my 20s just stopping where i liked
> towns or country or autoroute services only felt unsafe once that was in a central carpark in  valencia 25 years ago  may be i have just been lucky or was it beacouse i have usualy been driving either  a citrioen/fiat/ peugeot or a truck We cannot live in fear all the time the odds of anything bad happening are very small and i will continue to take the chance with just a minimum ammount of security in mind just for the sake of the wife and kids


Hi Terry&Sue
I notice that the security-'feeling' is everywhere going down the drain. Same here on the continent. It is for years now that I avoid major towns overhere. If some areas of Spain where unsafe 25 years ago, it spreads now up north.
(see riots around Paris, Lille,Brussels...). I've allways been wilding; never had problems.
But I see that places which where safe, aren't anymore. Everywhere and allways 'allochtone'youngsters. (have to be carefull not being racist ).
Truly ,I feel safe in remote rural area's in France (where everybody says 'bonjour et comment ça va ?') the same in Germany (gru


----------



## Belgian

*unsecurity'feeling'*



terry&sue said:


> i have now fitted a 12 volt pir with an extra bulb wired up to it that comes on in the cab  both come on at once therefore making whoever is lurking outside  think there is someone awake and alert inside
> this worked in my last house but i used two pirs one for the inside and one for the outside the one inside came on first with around 6 seconds delay before the outside one came on this made whoever think the outside light was turned on by someone inside
> i lived there for 25 years we never locked the house and usualy forgot to remove the keys from the cars
> i know that i probably was not insured  and it was a stupid thing to do but living in the quiet country side you do tend to forget
> i do feel sory for people who HAVE TO lock every door in there houses behind them though , it must be horrible way to live not being able to trust any one any more
> Wilding. though i have been wilding since i was in my 20s just stopping where i liked
> towns or country or autoroute services only felt unsafe once that was in a central carpark in  valencia 25 years ago  may be i have just been lucky or was it beacouse i have usualy been driving either  a citrioen/fiat/ peugeot or a truck We cannot live in fear all the time the odds of anything bad happening are very small and i will continue to take the chance with just a minimum ammount of security in mind just for the sake of the wife and kids


Hi Terry&Sue
I notice that the security-'feeling' is everywhere going down the drain. Same here on the continent. It is for years now that I avoid major towns overhere. If some areas of Spain where unsafe 25 years ago, it spreads now up north.
(see riots around Paris, Lille,Brussels...). I've allways been wilding; never had problems.
But I see that places which where safe, aren't anymore. Everywhere and allways 'allochtone'youngsters. (have to be carefull not being racist ).
Truly ,I feel safe in remote rural area's in France (where everybody says 'bonjour et comment ça va ?') the same in Germany (grus Gott) and most of all in the Scandinavian countries (altough there where riots about the Mohammed cartoons in Danmark) 
We have 2 dogs with us. (Jack Russels- great dogs,wrapped small) a button to a horn in the over-cab. And next time in Germany I'll buy pepperspray. Anyhow your idea about the security-light is marvelous 
We shall overcome


----------



## t&s

Belgian said:


> Hi Terry&Sue
> I notice that the security-'feeling' is everywhere going down the drain. Same here on the continent. It is for years now that I avoid major towns overhere. If some areas of Spain where unsafe 25 years ago, it spreads now up north.
> (see riots around Paris, Lille,Brussels...). I've allways been wilding; never had problems.
> But I see that places which where safe, aren't anymore. Everywhere and allways 'allochtone'youngsters. (have to be carefull not being racist ).
> Truly ,I feel safe in remote rural area's in France (where everybody says 'bonjour et comment ça va ?') the same in Germany (grus Gott) and most of all in the Scandinavian countries (altough there where riots about the Mohammed cartoons in Danmark)
> We have 2 dogs with us. (Jack Russels- great dogs,wrapped small) a button to a horn in the over-cab. And next time in Germany I'll buy pepperspray. Anyhow your idea about the security-light is marvelous
> We shall overcome


thank you belgian we just have to carry on regardless but we do have to be carefull what we say and who we say it to we are not the free society we think we are even over here !


----------



## wigan pier

*going back to trouble*

weve had more trouble on sites than wildin ive got somthing better than a big  dog i tell my mrs to look out the window that does the trick (hope she dont read this )


----------



## steve4kay

*digital dog.*

i dont have a dog, but when i park up i attach a piece of chain to the step and put a dog bowl out with a bit of food in it !!! also useful if you get locked out !


----------



## waggy3

*wildcampinghowtoguide*

with dark nights approaching a one million candle power torch, shone into an aggressors eyes, will make them disorientated and give you an addvantedge to ???????


----------



## lenny

waggy3 said:


> with dark nights approaching a one million candle power torch, shone into an aggressors eyes, will make them disorientated and give you an addvantedge to ???????



Hi and welcome Waggy, a baseball bat between the eyes leaves the aggresser even more dis orientated. LOL

Sorry, only kidding, I would never resort to violance


----------



## Telstar

*welcome waggy3*

Shame you live so close to Cromford.  Otherwise you might want to join us on one of our wild weekends there!

Jon


----------



## galaxy

If u get that bad feeling when u park up at first, move on. Trust your instincts & act on them. Missed opportunities/bad mistakes don't get a 2nd chance.
Nothin like an open fire but not many sensible chances/places now esp. in u.k.
Be sociable, treat fellow campers like you'd like to be.
All the obvious - no litter,no dog poo,leave it better than you found it, don't abuse anything,
AND BE HAPPY!!!!


----------



## Indalo Man

*Dirty discharge*

I am a novice to motorhoming having enjoyed 1st excursion 2 weeks ago motorhoming round Andalucia. Now looking to buy, hence today {living on Soth east Spanish coast} we were parked on the beach for 2 minutes watching 3 motorhomes 'wild camping' - during this 2 minute stop we witnessed one experienced looking chap in large UK reg camper empty his Thetford cassette toilet onto the edge of the beach. This strikes me as the very worst example of poor wild camping behaviour and is regrettably why the authorities in this area are now actively moving on campers - idiots spoiling it for the rest.


----------



## cipro

Indalo Man said:


> I am a novice to motorhoming having enjoyed 1st excursion 2 weeks ago motorhoming round Andalucia. Now looking to buy, hence today {living on Soth east Spanish coast} we were parked on the beach for 2 minutes watching 3 motorhomes 'wild camping' - during this 2 minute stop we witnessed one experienced looking chap in large UK reg camper empty his Thetford cassette toilet onto the edge of the beach. This strikes me as the very worst example of poor wild camping behaviour and is regrettably why the authorities in this area are now actively moving on campers - idiots spoiling it for the rest.


 
OMG should have got is details Iwould post it on here and shame them
We always make sure we leave a place as we found it.

P.S wecome to the wild bunch and good look finding the dream


----------



## t&s

any one have any info on these so called dry toilets .and if they could be used in a motorhome


----------



## lenny

t&s said:


> any one have any info on these so called dry toilets .and if they could be used in a motorhome



Is this what you mean???

http://www.easycaretoilet.com/


----------



## t&s

yes thanks 
we need it for an old caravan based in the garden .
when the house is full the old van is used by visitors for overnight accomodation


----------



## ianmorgan

dont park on beach overnight.you could be waterloged by morning


----------



## wildcampersandlovingit

Try and find an alternative place to go to when you first arrive. Then if you need to move on you aren't trying to find somewhere in the middle of the night.

If you have external thermal blinds dont put them on as they will prevent you leaving if you need to. Invest in some internal ones instead as these quickly pull off without the need to leave the vehicle.


----------



## jjwagon

As a "full timer" for the past twenty years I agree with ninety nine percent of all the advice given on this thread. I have never ever been moved on in all those years. I have been checked on by the police very occasionally but never asked to move. I follow the tactics mentioned in the posts above (except I have a crow bar for lifting manhole covers rather than a baseball bat or golf club but as a peace loving man have never lifted it in anger.)

When I built my current "self build" (Iveco 35-12) I knew I was going to be spending some of the summer months in the UK so I didn't fit any windows to it. I also kept the company logo on the side of it. I also got one of those grabber litter collectors. Onlookers perception change if they see you picking up rubbish left in the layby by house dwelling car owners. It also makes me feel good to leave the place better than when I arrived.

I sometimes find it necessary to stay over night in town centres but no one knows I'm there.

It has been a beautiful, calm, peaceful, convenient, exciting and extremely economically sound way of life.

Of course being six feet four, weighing in at 117 kilos and having close cropped hair (what's left of it) no doubt helps maintain the peace...


----------



## cipro

Hi pal and welcome

With a mh like yours people would see it as a normal van so do you 
think people takes less notice as in officials which maybe you are not asked to move on  although I have never wild camped in towns because coach built stand out to much and attract un wanted attention,well that is my thoughts. 
all the best.


----------



## jjwagon

Hi Cipro. I am sure the "disguise" helps plus all the advice seen here about keeping your head down and treating everyone (including Spanish policemen) with respect (and a smile.) 

The only downside which rarely affects me is that some campsites won't let you on as they think you are a gypsy. I don't want to stay on sites very often and certainly not on ones run by people with that attitude.

Tell us more about Lazydays...


----------



## cipro

jjwagon said:


> Hi Cipro. I am sure the "disguise" helps plus all the advice seen here about keeping your head down and treating everyone (including Spanish policemen) with respect (and a smile.)
> 
> The only downside which rarely affects me is that some campsites won't let you on as they think you are a gypsy. I don't want to stay on sites very often and certainly not on ones run by people with that attitude.
> 
> Tell us more about Lazydays...


 
Had 2 vans from lazydays costumer care was rubbish, full of promises
you only get wind.
When purchased my latest van I new they would be busy for the 1st of March so I simply said to help the work shop out, I will have mine about the 12th of March thinking I will steer clear of the rushed van effect,however they had put mine on the back burner then forgot all about it until I called the day before then panic set in but they never told me they had forgot ( are you bored yet ) so in one day they had to prep it 
alarm on 
bike rack on 
aerial on
cd radio in
reversing censers on
Which were extras, any way cut a long story short arrived at show room for collection and was told after 30 minuets
to goto work shop as the alarm has just been finished NOT HAPPY when I got there Phil had told me what went wrong and yes like I said they had forgot, no apologies BLAH BLAH BLAH 

I have since changed dealership to Malcolm's of Stoke who are CI dealers and he has sorted some warranty probs
out for me could not be happier.

So if you want to be lied to parmed off etc buy your van from them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjwagon

what a shame you had a special time like the collecting of a new van ruined like that... 

never been able to manage a new one myself although I am looking at the Esterel 43 (and doing the Lottery again...)


----------



## kreos

All the usual stuff about not screwing with the environment and not bugging the locals by parking between them and their usual view applies.  I also find that having a chat with any locals you come across helps to assuage any fears that they could have that you might be going to stay indefinitely and collect knackered washing machines.  I've been living in my van and wild camping for two years now, and have found that once people know what you are about they are quite happy to have you as a temporary neighbour.  I've even been offered the opportunity to fill my water tanks at peoples houses and told about other camping/overnighting spots in the area where I wouldnt be bothered by anyone.  People can be really nice at times.  In some areas (perhaps near popular beauty spots) it can be a good idea to find two or three places you can park up and rotate between them whilst you explore the area.  This way no one gets time to get properly steamed up before you've moved on to the next stop, and you can return a day or two later.  Finally the Plod.  The only experiences I've had with the police have been in NW Scotland and they've been great.  I just make them a cuppa and ask them if there is anywhere else I can park up when I decide to move on, and they usually have a great knowledge of the area and are most helpful.  
Finally finally, just enjoy it.  Wake up and open the blinds to a glorious view and chill out.
Just realised that I've added to this thread before, must be getting senile or something!


----------



## fatbuddha

Ok, a couple of gripes
Last weekend one morning when returning to a regular Devon seaside road spot, there was a horrible trail of grey water streaming across the road from beneath another MH! There are no drains on this road, so the rain water filters into the adjacent park.  Its a regular haunt for dog walkers too with wide road on the seafront/clifftop without parking restrictions on both sides.  Behavior like this will get yellow lines in pronto!!
Also, another van had its engine running for ages at 9am on a Sunday, presumably for charging power, noisy to say the least whilst the occupants too their dog for a walk.
Where is the respect here?


----------



## stubby

leave notting but foot prints 
and take notting but memories 
thanks stubby


----------



## defitzi

May your Gods go with you....
OK-remember on Continental shelf things are not as uk:very many of uk problems-louts, litter, nasties, just don't apply. Free legit (and welcoming free sites (aires en francais) abount, a shilling buys water, battery-top-up electricity maybe, and if overnighting is ok n-a car or truck, bus is supposedly not but...
be discreet -anywhere. The less you are noticed the better and safer u are.
do unto udders as you would have 'em do to you -it usually pays off!
Motorhomes just love sex- just watch how, the minute you think u are alone ,in a nice, carefully-sussed-out and quiet place to park, another one will arive and try  ....well
If you don't know the rules locally-why not ask? people are mostly pleasant and willing to adviseand in Europe they largely like and accept motorhomes are just passing by and probably have one9or their cousin has or they rent one of the tens of thousands now rentable in Europe).
Stickers, were u come from, wishing all a nice day, "we like you....like your beer..." a Thistles, a Scottish lion, St George, Leeks, St patrick, Guinness ... whatever may( often do) encourage locals to chat and make friends..a very good are source of info.
they may even have been to Madame TUSSAUDS OR EDINBURGH CASTLE OR Falls/Shankill RD, Blarney  or Abergevenny! 
Oh yes- September through to May are good times and lots and lots of places are safe and free on coasts but come May to Sept, coastal space is at a premium and largely nowadays, verboten. But there is always somewhere to park off promenade or just a bit inland and therefore sans problems. 
Same goes for most tourist spots- leave the natives to make their few Summer shekels fortunes?) and find peace and quiet where there's no profit in it for them!
Water costs and asking to fill a tank may meet with a refusal (garages and motorway services are usually a good source but most folk, cafe etc will cheerfully fill a container with a gallon to two if yiour tank is running dry
Be very discreet, don't be too obvious but if you look closely, there is always a water tap in a cemetry.
Good spots were: stadium car parks( chjeck for matches or events) ditto sprts facilities in general, and environs of ferry ports or  country railway stations (if they are not pay and park, heavily used subruban commuter stations.( keep a ticket handy or a message from a loved-one to say they are "arriving on ....an early train....." 
By all means , do as the locals do, watch where indigenous motorhomers and check with them for ok's or no-"'no -I'm just chancing it". And regardless, always  use your own loaf- if in doubt, then get out!
If it smells bad, it probably is.
Nothing in the foregoing applies to Italians who seem to have a right -or at least the ability-to park anywhere (and mostly seem to get away with it).Be sure YOU will incur the fine if you emulate them!
As in all things-remember:the do-gooders will be the end of us all!


----------



## tony

Admin said:


> Wild Camping How To Guide
> 
> I would like us to have a how to guide. A common sense guide of how to wild camp in a motorhome.
> 
> I would like this to be the ethos of this site.
> 
> Dont avoid obvious things like "dont leave litter" or "leave it as you found it or better".
> 
> Please give your suggestions for the guide and lets see if we can get a good guide together.
> 
> Cheers



if you see any locals out & about speak / make friends with them let them see you wish them no harm.
dont make any unnessary noise especially late at night or early morning.
if you have a dog keep it under control especially on or near farm / other animals
tony


----------



## petercheason

Keep your Campervan tidy , I was approached by a police officer last week and he had examined the van ( Parked up while I caught the morning Train ) while I was off at work , he said he wasnt bothered because he could see I wasnt a vagrant by the way everything was clean and tidy and he checked my Documents and told me to stay as long as I wanted his mate does the same as me when he is off shift. 

I always leave the curtains open but the "goodies" hidden 

I never stay more than a couple of nights where possible.

Try not to run the Engine or Generator too long when close to housing . 

Always say Good Morning /Afternoon / Evening and chat when you can ..people are reassured by a warm smile and a cheery countenance and the offer of a cuppa never goes far wrong !!

Even when times are hard try not to sell lucky Heather or pegs or offer readings lololololol


----------



## runnach

***** said:


> If pc plod is daft enough (and I doubt it)to take it further, take a photo of how your van was, showing it was not in a drivable mode and you will win any court case
> regards Graham



A good Idea but :

Not Necessarily true.

For the benefit of members :

And please remember a motorhome is treated legally no different to a car or truck with sleeper cab etc, and more to the point this really does relate to wild camping 

4(2) Without prejudice to subsection (1) above, a person who, when in charge of a mechanically propelled vehicle which is on a road or other public place, is unfit to drive through drink or drugs is guilty of an offence.

STATUTORY DEFENCE - IN CHARGE
4(3) For the purposes of subsection (2) above, a person shall be deemed not to have been in charge of a mechanically propelled vehicle if he proves that at the material time the circumstances were such that there was no likelihood of his driving it so long as he remained unfit to drive through drink or drugs.

IMPORTANT: However, in the case of Sheldrake v DPP 2003 the Court stated that in the light of the Human Rights Act 1998 this defence must be given the following meaning:
It is a defence for a person charged with this offence to demonstrate from the evidence an arguable case that at the time he was alleged to have committed the offence, the circumstances were such that there was no likelihood of his driving the vehicle while he/she remained unfit to drive though drink or drugs.

OFFICERS SHOULD ENSURE THAT SUFFICIENT EVIDENCE IS COLLECTED TO ENSURE THIS DEFENCE CAN BE COUNTERED IF RAISED


Drunk in charge is a case of what is termed 'reverse buden of proof' The onus is on the driver to prove he wasnt going to drive whilst OPL.
Fot trucks this can be easy because of tachos , required breaks etc..and you wont be amazed how many peeps are miraculously breathelised the following morning when they move off.

For those who like a little heavy bedtime reading, you may find the following interesting

http://webjcli.ncl.ac.uk/2006/issue4/glover4.html

Channa

Channa


----------



## dogmanlpool

*remember*

if you come past a motorhome that rocking dnt go knocking ????:


----------



## kimbowbill

remember to unhook the dogs from the back,


----------



## leoibb

*hello*

were is there a list of wild camp sites?  new on here and just reading hrough all posts


----------



## Hirohito

*How to...Wildcamp.*

I agree with all the sentiments in the posts. I read somewhere that Southwold Council had banned campers in certain areas. So in the name of "justice", I mailed the Council & the Clerk replied. Would you or would you not be amazed to hear of the reasons for the ban......."parking in front of houses"...."carrying out ablutions in local's proximity"...&....."even cleaning teeth & spitting out where householders could see"......need I continue ?
Who are these campers (sic) who give us all a bad name.  I replied to the good lady clerk & agreed that such behaviour should not be tolerated & the ban was (in this case) justified therefore, we all suffers for the sins of a few...a sorry state of affairs.......Regards.


----------



## jogguk

*pass my shovel*



Hirohito said:


> Who are these campers (sic) who give us all a bad name.  I replied to the good lady clerk & agreed that such behaviour should not be tolerated & the ban was (in this case) justified therefore, we all suffers for the sins of a few...a sorry state of affairs.......Regards.



Pass me my shovel

Would this this be same Council who was asked "Do you have any photographic evidence?" and went quiet? Someone else challenged them to prove how the alleged M/H's were damaging the road surface while their own 20 tonne bin wagons and 3.5 tonne trucks apparently don't (even the council workers like a nice view while eating their sandwiches!)

Nearly everyone carries a cameraphone these days. If I saw a M/H owner acting in a way *I* considered inappropriate ( I = normally very tolerant) then their picture and reg no. would be posted here.

Sometimes an innocent action can be misinterpreted when not in possession of all the facts. I once got horrified looks from two old girls sat in a car when I emptied what they thought was a bowl of dishwash water in the carpark grass verge. They did not know it was my dog's drinking water bowl which had some sand in it that I did not want to put down the sink. If I did not go over and pacify them it could well be my picture on here

John


----------



## Andy 676

cipro said:


> Had 2 vans from lazydays costumer care was rubbish, full of promises
> you only get wind.
> When purchased my latest van I new they would be busy for the 1st of March so I simply said to help the work shop out, I will have mine about the 12th of March thinking I will steer clear of the rushed van effect,however they had put mine on the back burner then forgot all about it until I called the day before then panic set in but they never told me they had forgot ( are you bored yet ) so in one day they had to prep it
> alarm on
> bike rack on
> aerial on
> cd radio in
> reversing censers on
> Which were extras, any way cut a long story short arrived at show room for collection and was told after 30 minuets
> to goto work shop as the alarm has just been finished NOT HAPPY when I got there Phil had told me what went wrong and yes like I said they had forgot, no apologies BLAH BLAH BLAH
> 
> I have since changed dealership to Malcolm's of Stoke who are CI dealers and he has sorted some warranty probs
> out for me could not be happier.
> 
> So if you want to be lied to parmed off etc buy your van from them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



wow sounds like last year when i bought a new van from discover leisure, (the habitation door did not close or lock and the alarm was not fitted !!! etc,etc) they are only after your money and dont care what happens after you have handed over the dosh


----------



## maggiemc

*for the guide*

"Leave only your footprints, take only your memories".


----------



## Paula

Smile at passers by if you happen to be looking out of the window, and smile at others who park their cars near you.  
We live near a rural spot where people often wild camp and I walk our dog there regularly.  I often think wild campers look as though they are a bit furtive, maybe they are worried they are going to be moved on !   but ... if they smile and chat to passers by when the opportunity arrises, I am sure it would make a difference.


----------



## runnach

Andy 676 said:


> wow sounds like last year when i bought a new van from discover leisure, (the habitation door did not close or lock and the alarm was not fitted !!! etc,etc) they are only after your money and dont care what happens after you have handed over the dosh



Write a letter to Trevor Parker or Simon Dixon, If you need help PM me I have worked with these characters in the past 

Channa


----------



## defitzi

*defitzi*

commonsense, mes enfants. Just think. if you lived nearby, would you want rubbish dumped, loud noise, music, interference with your lifestyle? Probably not. So- think as other folk will think of you. And that's the opinion they will form of the rest of us too! good ideas? Be friendly, If it looks ok, ask if it is. Chat folk up: if they object yr presence, try to find out their objections. Mostly, there is always somewhere else to stopover and it's not worth a row to stay in any one place. 
if in doubt-ask a polis: Whenever found not very often)  Europolisis are surprisinglt helpful about where and how to stay. So are tourish offices -even traffic wardens!(sic)
It's surprising how much people will offer help if you approach 'em the right way.
Beffore I learned to communicate in French (and some other Euro speak) I ad some stickers that said who and what i was-ie Irish tourist, others in the country's language saying I wished all a good day; loved their country and suchlike and stuck 'em in window along with info too, (Hymie Baby was 20 yrs old when I got 'im) with where I'd been and where I was going. Just being Irish seemed like a magic passport- especially the farther away from Ireland I got!
Sorry if ye all can't be Irish but maybe being Brit will make friends too: unless T Blair and co have completely queered the pitch!


----------



## OKKIMMY

*Excuse me but...*

I am completely new to this site and motorhoming and need some advice... I want to head south (from London) next week in my motorhome with my dog and cat... any suggestions? I'd love to find a place near the sea with a nice group of wildcampers! 

I hope I have posted this in the right place!!!??


----------



## maingate

Good morning OKIMMY,

You are on the wrong thread but do not worry about it.

You can post a bit about yourself under "New members introduce yourself" and let us know a bit about yourself, where you live, what van you have etc.

There are threads on all counties of Britain here so look at Kent etc if you are heading South.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Hymerkar

tresrikay said:


> Rubbish bins in car parks are for the general detritus that would normally accumulate in a car, i.e. Crisp packets, fish and chip papers, fag packets, empty bags etc. I don't think wine and beer bottles fall into that catagory. Like I said I am, just maybe need a break from here as you did the other week.


We totally agree with taking your rubish home or keeping it untill you can dispose of it properly. Car Park bins are not for household waste, which is what motorhome waste is. Last summer we visited the car park in Dawlish Warren, which has been officially designated for motorhomes to stay overnight for up to 2nights. We got up one morning and the seaguls had pulled out the rubbish from one of the car park bins and veg peelings and egg shell along with other household waste was strewn all around the bin. We were parked on the opposite side of the carpark but went accross with  a black bag and picked up all the rubbish and placed it back in the bin, whilst some people in a Rapido sat outside their van, next to the bin and watched.  All it would take is for the car park attendant, who arrived shortly afterwards, to go back to the depot and tell his boss what a mess the motorhomers had left, and that could possibly be the end of our being able to camp there at all. Teignbridge Council have taken the innitiative to designate 2 of their car parks for our pleasure, at Dawlish Warren and Teignmouth, if this facilitiy is not treated with respect IT WILL BE WITHDRAWN. Hopefully, other councils will follow their lead, so come on folk, support it and please dont leave a mess ANYWHERE.


----------



## Hymerkar

jogguk said:


> Pass me my shovel
> 
> Would this this be same Council who was asked "Do you have any photographic evidence?" and went quiet? Someone else challenged them to prove how the alleged M/H's were damaging the road surface while their own 20 tonne bin wagons and 3.5 tonne trucks apparently don't (even the council workers like a nice view while eating their sandwiches!)
> 
> Nearly everyone carries a cameraphone these days. If I saw a M/H owner acting in a way *I* considered inappropriate ( I = normally very tolerant) then their picture and reg no. would be posted here.
> 
> Sometimes an innocent action can be misinterpreted when not in possession of all the facts. I once got horrified looks from two old girls sat in a car when I emptied what they thought was a bowl of dishwash water in the carpark grass verge. They did not know it was my dog's drinking water bowl which had some sand in it that I did not want to put down the sink. If I did not go over and pacify them it could well be my picture on here
> 
> John


Totally agree, and another thing to remember is that 'Joe Public' dosent understand motorhomes as we do, if they see ANY water running, or dripping out from under your van they just presume its toilet waste.


----------



## hogwillis

hi 1 and all
this is bound to be an old chestnut but i`m gona open the discussion anyway.
drinking alchol whilst wild camping,
what i mean is in the back parked up going no where,
what is the law.


----------



## Firefox

hogwillis said:


> hi 1 and all
> this is bound to be an old chestnut but i`m gona open the discussion anyway.
> drinking alchol whilst wild camping,
> what i mean is in the back parked up going no where,
> what is the law.



If you check here it tells you all you need to know:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/general-chat/7712-drink-driving-laws.html

If you're going nowhere, and have evidence to show it, you're OK. If you are drunk asleep in the front seat of a normal car in a pub car park, you may have a hard time providing the evidence.


----------



## n8rbos

if you want a cheap meal then go to a supermarket bout 1/2hr before it shuts to get cheap bread,cakes,roasted foods etc. for free you can go 'skippin' in the skips at the back of the supermarkets, also you can go through the clothes recyclin' skips for clothes.

just a few tips i learnt off the road


----------



## n8rbos

if you are near to a motorway services use their shower facilities


----------



## biggirafe

hogwillis said:


> hi 1 and all
> this is bound to be an old chestnut but i`m gona open the discussion anyway.
> drinking alchol whilst wild camping,
> what i mean is in the back parked up going no where,
> what is the law.



One thing to be careful of, if you are going to have a drink make sure you are not parked somewhere where you might have to move. If you don't could could end up between a rock and a hard place


----------



## magbrin

This is a long thread and I admit I have not read it all - sorry!
However the oldest posts indicate to be self sufficient.  I agree that you should take stores with you for emergencies, but please think of the locals and where possible put a little income into the community you stop in by way of a pub meal, a few pounds spent in a local shop, or even supporting an event in a village hall, a farmers market or something.  Being wild & free should not mean being mean!  In the more remote areas of UK (and beyond) independant rural shops, pubs, petrol stations etc. rely on visitors as much or more than they rely on locals.


----------



## runnach

magbrin said:


> This is a long thread and I admit I have not read it all - sorry!
> However the oldest posts indicate to be self sufficient.  I agree that you should take stores with you for emergencies, but please think of the locals and where possible put a little income into the community you stop in by way of a pub meal, a few pounds spent in a local shop, or even supporting an event in a village hall, a farmers market or something.  Being wild & free should not mean being mean!  In the more remote areas of UK (and beyond) independant rural shops, pubs, petrol stations etc. rely on visitors as much or more than they rely on locals.



I agree, many moons ago I spent time in Lochcarron, Kishorn and Shieldaig

At that time I was visiting in laws.

Once a month and the highlight of my mother in laws world was a trip to Inverness to shop and no doubt window shop.

The result was the local stores in Lochcarron and Kishorn were a source of stamps the occasional botle of milk etc and produce of a consumable nature.

The Howard Doris  shipyard in Kishorn ( now gone) kept many businesses afloat if only for the fact the dutch workers liked a drink in the evening.

I would love to settle in the highlands and this part particularly, but it will never happen.

I agree in this part of the world it is important to support the local economy best you can...even if it is a loaf of bread fresh eggs milk etc.

Channa


----------



## alan and sue

Hi All do not know if this has already been posted as been away and not read them all. If going to wild camp do not buy a van with only blow air heating, as the fan draws to many amps.(being none tec think that is correct term)


----------



## defitzi

*defitzi*



guest said:


> make sure your clothes are to hand if you sleep in the nuddie,as that could be rather embarrassing driving away in a hurry with no clothes on ha ha ha,good advice though!!!!


Too bloody late, matey -it HAS happened more than once  
The reason wild wild wild wild storms like last weeks (in France)That was not the only time either....t'other was nasty louts over in Donegal (Ireland has more than its fair share of louts who the minute they see a camper anywhere they start banging on it and rocking and even smashing windows - and yes, I too AM Irish (or at least Anglo-Norman: like we've been here circa 1100 years so I do have a right to criticise my fellow Celts and to sleep in the nudie!


----------



## defitzi

*defitzi*



Nosha said:


> They sound like my golfing socks... got 18 holes!!!!!
> 
> But we digress!!
> 
> Our latest idea is to fit a set of air horns under the van with a 'panic' switch near the bed, I'm sure it would scare some off, and get attention from others - hopefully. If it didn't look so stupid I would like to fit a spot lamp in the centre of each side of the roof so you could light up the area all round the van - but perhaps we're all getting a bit paranoid?


 nope- when everyone is  out to get you, there is no point in being paranoid! 
AND THEY ARE, YOU KNOW- OUT TO GET US.....


----------



## defitzi

*defitzi*



virgil said:


> A Bobby told the old man not to keep a single golf club in the hall by the front door as that could be construed as an offensive weapon if used as a weapon in self defense as it would not normally be kept there, he advised him to keep the bag with all 14 clubs in it there as that wouldn't be classified as an offensive weapon as that was the place where they were permanantly kept!


my partner (last ofthye line) used to say that I was an offensive weapon in my own right  and that I should keep it covered with pyamas or something in case anyone looked


----------



## Randonneur

defitzi said:


> my partner (last ofthye line) used to say that I was an offensive weapon in my own right  and that I should keep it covered with pyamas or something in case anyone looked




LMAO!!!!!


----------



## SeeYa

*Being caught with my trousers down*

Forgive me but I'm just starting to consider the nomadic lifestyle and I'm very worried by the possible threat of (serious) antisocial behaviour - especially when I may have my trousers down!

How often do these sort of problems occur?  Are there particular areas (of the UK) where it's noticeably worse than others?

My thoughts are really to take a year two/three out to see Europe.  Is wilding as common in France, Spain,  Portugal, Germany, Scandinavia or are there generally better facilities as I understand may be the case in France?  

I've often seen motorhomes etc on or near beaches in Greece and some Turkey.  Is it only the UK where yobs set out to share their miserable lives?


----------



## Nolly

SeeYa said:


> Forgive me but I'm just starting to consider the nomadic lifestyle and I'm very worried by the possible threat of (serious) antisocial behaviour - especially when I may have my trousers down!
> 
> How often do these sort of problems occur?  Are there particular areas (of the UK) where it's noticeably worse than others?
> 
> My thoughts are really to take a year two/three out to see Europe.  Is wilding as common in France, Spain,  Portugal, Germany, Scandinavia or are there generally better facilities as I understand may be the case in France?
> 
> I've often seen motorhomes etc on or near beaches in Greece and some Turkey.  Is it only the UK where yobs set out to share their miserable lives?


Hi, SeeYa.
How we've found things.
Have wilded all over France for many years and can honestly say that I've never felt threatened, Annoyed sometimes, but never threatened. 
Tried it for the first time last year in the UK and did'nt really feel comfortable, perhaps due to lack of other campers.(Safety in numbers.) That was in the Peak district, where generally people are very friendly.
 We are going to give it another try this year hopefully in Wales and see how things pan out. If anybody feel like donating some advise on places to steer clear of would be eternally grateful.
Spain on the other hand, after the experience of being burgled while we slept is one country we are not in a hurry to revisit. Did'nt just get caught with my trousers down, the thieving toe rags actualy pinched them. 
Regards Nolly.


----------



## John H

Have wildcamped in over 15 European countries (including those of the UK) for the past ten years and have rarely had any trouble. Some places we have moved on from because of noise, boy-racers or a general feeling of unease but these times are few and farbetween. Broken into once - in Budapest - but we werent overnighting at the time. Its all about making sensible choices. For example, we never wildcamp in large urban centres (especially at weekends) and always try to keep out of people's way while at the same time being near civilisation in case of trouble. France is superb with its official and free Aires (also spreading into other countries such as Spain). England is about the least motorhome-friendly country we know (but Scotland is good - especially the north and west). Look out for places where there are other motorhomes (but not too many or the locals will get upset).


----------



## GregM

We've only wild camped twice so far, (not including the AJS Birthday meet), both in Wales.

The first time apart from bird watcher and dog walkers during early evening/morning it was really peaceful.

The second time was just a couple of weeks ago near Barry, we expected a quiet evening as the car park gate was shut around 6pm and we saw it being shut but then around 8pm two cars turned up and parked next to us. It turned out they where fishermen and they had taken a couple of youths with them. The youths we're messing around but not threatening and they left by 11pm. 

Based on this limited experience and taking advise from this site, ie park in a way you can make a quick exit etc, we have no worries about wild camping again.


----------



## 3wheeler

Base ball bat with four 6in nails hammered through , be sure to have wrist strap ,cs gas in long slim fire extinguisher , sawn off shotgun with  four doz heavy shot cartridges , and stab proof vests , I think  you can still get them from Army and Navy ,Kids sizes a bit of a problem.  3wheeler.


----------



## biggirafe

SeeYa said:


> Forgive me but I'm just starting to consider the nomadic lifestyle and I'm very worried by the possible threat of (serious) antisocial behaviour - especially when I may have my trousers down!
> 
> How often do these sort of problems occur?  Are there particular areas (of the UK) where it's noticeably worse than others?
> 
> My thoughts are really to take a year two/three out to see Europe.  Is wilding as common in France, Spain,  Portugal, Germany, Scandinavia or are there generally better facilities as I understand may be the case in France?
> 
> I've often seen motorhomes etc on or near beaches in Greece and some Turkey.  Is it only the UK where yobs set out to share their miserable lives?



Hi and welcome
We wild camp and find its about common sense, If you are alone then check out the place during daylight if you can, is there broken glass about, beer cans, ripped up fag paper packets, condoms ie any evidense that once the sun goes down the quiet place you have chosen is going to be wanted by someone else. If there is any of this just move on its not worth the worry.

Park so that you can't be blocked in and can just drive away. ie don't leave your boots and chairs outside. 

Use internal window blinds not extrnal one.

The issues are different, some times its just kids and thugs who are wide awake when you want to sleep, these are not in general dangerous so long as you don't antagonise a situation, I'd love to get out the van and slap em, but you have to be sensible and know your limits. 

However an attack by genuine theives is a different thing and you need to be aware it does happen, thankfully its rare and taking basic security steps seems to reduce the rick until its nothing to worry about.

Lock ya van, use dead loacks and bolt the habitation door, we have a red  flashing led over the hab door and another in the cab, these are known  to hurt the brains of thugs and thieves, also a big 'beware of the dog  sticker' does the trick 

The next bits are my own feelings,  Apart from noise annoying me I have never felt threatened or needed to drive away but I have a big stick, I'm 6'4'' Ex military. I would not leave the van, basic rule I was taught 'Stay in the van', if you get out you may or may not win, I've got kids with me I would rather run away and hate myself for doing it. The stick is for if they get in, its on the shelf by the bed 

All sounds rather scary but as I said in truth I have never felt threatened but it does happen and you should be prepared, IMHO its part of the 'thrill' of wilding


----------



## Kontiki

One other thing I would say that unless you are 100% sure there won't be any problems then make sure you are ready to move quickly if you had to. i.e. put away loose items etc. before you go to bed so that you can just open the blinds & drive off. Would agree that the best option is to run away if you feel threatened it's just not worth getting into a situation where you don't know what you are facing. 
If you have an alarm, locks etc. get into the habit of putting them on everytime so it becomes second nature, after all thieves operate everywhere.

We have on a couple of occasions got up & moved, usually from cars parking too close for our comfort & playing loud music. Good tip to have a bit of a walk around the area you park & assess what is likely to happen when the sun goes down.

Making us sound paranoid but in reality in all our years of wildcamping throughout Europe we haven't ever been in a position where we felt physically threatened.


----------



## SeeYa

Thanks for your positive and honest responses.  I'm now really getting into this idea but, as with all things new, what looks pretty straightforward starts to get a bit more complex as you get into the detail.

I'm currently looking at motorhomes suitable for a single guy whose pretty domesticated (ie can cook, will clean etc) for long term use.

From what I've seen, I'll be looking for a 20/22 footer set up for no more than four berths.  I'm attracted to an A-class with the  drop down bed over the front seats  which seems to offers a more airey feel (while on the road) but I have seen plenty of interesting coachbuilts that (I think) would suit me just fine.

Given that my interest is mostly in continental Europe (maybe into Turkey), I'm also thinking LHD would be best and, despite what I've been told by a salesman, managed to get what looks like a competitive insurance quote ~£330 unlimited days in Europe (inc RAC cover) for a 2000 Karmann Bahia on Merc 312 Sprinter chassis.

So, limited desk and a bit of field research has got me to a point where my absolute tops £17.5k budget and expectation of 30mpg (!!!) might buy me a 1999 Hymer 544 (Ducato), a 2000 Karmann Bahi 635(Sprinter), a 2002 Swift Bel-Air (which are all real and on my, probably all too naive, shortlist) or any one of any number of the many vehicles currently on offer.

So, the first question is, does anyone have any experience of the three named and/or have any suggestions about what might better fit my general bill?

The next one is more difficult cos it gets down to the nitty gritty of how my choice should be guided in terms of what's actually required/needed and what's wanted or desireable in terms of functions and features.  For example, I understand the bit about availability of Butane and Propane in different countries but haven't yet got to grips with this smart idea of a bigger tank using standard LPG from the pump!

Finally (for the moment at least), I live on the Wirral so, if there's anyone who lives or is visiting hereabouts and might be interested in exchanging some home truths about what I'm planning in return for some refreshments in a nearby hostelry, just let let me know and ...

.... thanks for bearing with me while I struggle on with this!

Pete


----------



## maingate

Hi seeya and welcome to the site,

If you want info on the merits of different vans, start a new thread under general chat. That means this thread does not get clogged up with off topic replies.

You should get all the help you need from us on here.


----------



## coolasluck

SeeYa said:


> Thanks for your positive and honest responses.  I'm now really getting into this idea but, as with all things new, what looks pretty straightforward starts to get a bit more complex as you get into the detail.
> 
> I'm currently looking at motorhomes suitable for a single guy whose pretty domesticated (ie can cook, will clean etc) for long term use.
> 
> From what I've seen, I'll be looking for a 20/22 footer set up for no more than four berths.  I'm attracted to an A-class with the  drop down bed over the front seats  which seems to offers a more airey feel (while on the road) but I have seen plenty of interesting coachbuilts that (I think) would suit me just fine.
> 
> Given that my interest is mostly in continental Europe (maybe into Turkey), I'm also thinking LHD would be best and, despite what I've been told by a salesman, managed to get what looks like a competitive insurance quote ~£330 unlimited days in Europe (inc RAC cover) for a 2000 Karmann Bahia on Merc 312 Sprinter chassis.
> 
> So, limited desk and a bit of field research has got me to a point where my absolute tops £17.5k budget and expectation of 30mpg (!!!) might buy me a 1999 Hymer 544 (Ducato), a 2000 Karmann Bahi 635(Sprinter), a 2002 Swift Bel-Air (which are all real and on my, probably all too naive, shortlist) or any one of any number of the many vehicles currently on offer.
> 
> So, the first question is, does anyone have any experience of the three named and/or have any suggestions about what might better fit my general bill?
> 
> The next one is more difficult cos it gets down to the nitty gritty of how my choice should be guided in terms of what's actually required/needed and what's wanted or desireable in terms of functions and features.  For example, I understand the bit about availability of Butane and Propane in different countries but haven't yet got to grips with this smart idea of a bigger tank using standard LPG from the pump!
> 
> Finally (for the moment at least), I live on the Wirral so, if there's anyone who lives or is visiting hereabouts and might be interested in exchanging some home truths about what I'm planning in return for some refreshments in a nearby hostelry, just let let me know and ...
> 
> .... thanks for bearing with me while I struggle on with this!
> 
> Pete







Hi buddy i have a hymer b 544 and love it.Me and the wife use as much as possible.I would think you would have a fair bit of cosy room there.The bed is perfect for one person and just ok for 2.Although the more i sleep in the pull me down bed the more i am getting used to it.I could full time in the b544 easily ,but the only drawback as far as we are concerned is that you dont have a separate shower,which for us is a priority when we full time.
Stick to a hymer for most they are the best quality in particular up to about 1997.Incidentally we have an lpg fixed tank on our van,and i would say a refillable fixed tank would be  a must not only for convenience but for cost too


----------



## ciderjo

When we built our van we had wild camping in mind and so we installed extra locks on doors. We do not need keys to unlock them form the inside, they were put on to give us peace of mind and to delay any one trying to get in. (we've used upvc window locks and door chains)

Always leave full clear access to drivers seat for any required get away.

We love wild camping and have never experienced any problems. We follow all the afore mentioned guides/rules and find we sleep peacefully at night.

Vanessa


----------



## Adriaboy

*Wild Camping - How To Guide*

My tip - If there is a shop or pub nearby, use it and interact with local folk.
By participating to the local economy, we are more likely be tolerated or even welcomed by the natives.


----------



## manicmerc

*Answering a knock*

I would just like to add my two penneth regards the police.

These chaps are very good at answering 999 calls etc, but they are also extremely well versed in the art of conning people into a false sense of security.

I have wild camped throughout europe and the u.k. including staying in some of Hackney streets, Paris streets, and pretty much anywhere else you care to mention, where i have never had any hassle off ordinary people, however, the police are not ordinary people.

I would advise that if you get a knock on the door in the very early hours, to completely ignore it, unless you can hear sirens off other appliances, and the smell of fire, this will be obvious.

As long as you have parked legally, and your van is up-together insurance, mot, tax wise, their is absolutely no reason to engage with these people, unless they have witnessed you cause a breach of the peace.

These people are on the lookout for trouble, and are usually the instigators of it, so dont fall for the knock knock, hello its the police open up please, stay silent, remain calm, and they will eventually go away.

It is clear that not all the police are the same, but in this day of corporate, ie; statute law, unless you are on your toes, they will have you nicked for almost anything they choose, just take a look at the Pace act


----------



## europebycampervan

We have been wildcamping across the continent for the last 5 months.  No problems as yet.  Our favourite haunts are in the middle of nowhere, with only a stunning view for company.  It does mean we are isolated but this actually makes me feel safer than when we are in towns.  

Generally, we try to be inconspicuous, don't park in front of gates etc.  Also, if you park just off a narrow road make sure you leave enough space for the locals to fly past you!  Be friendly, and try to contribute something to the local economy.  Don't block someone's view or park directly outside people's houses.  We keep blinds drawn and switch off our lights as soon as humanly possible.  And lastly, we wake up early and leave soon after a reviving cuppa.


----------



## Bernard Jones

manicmerc said:


> I would just like to add my two penneth regards the police.
> 
> These chaps are very good at answering 999 calls etc, but they are also extremely well versed in the art of conning people into a false sense of security.
> 
> I have wild camped throughout europe and the u.k. including staying in some of Hackney streets, Paris streets, and pretty much anywhere else you care to mention, where i have never had any hassle off ordinary people, however, the police are not ordinary people.
> 
> I would advise that if you get a knock on the door in the very early hours, to completely ignore it, unless you can hear sirens off other appliances, and the smell of fire, this will be obvious.
> 
> As long as you have parked legally, and your van is up-together insurance, mot, tax wise, their is absolutely no reason to engage with these people, unless they have witnessed you cause a breach of the peace.
> 
> These people are on the lookout for trouble, and are usually the instigators of it, so dont fall for the knock knock, hello its the police open up please, stay silent, remain calm, and they will eventually go away.
> 
> It is clear that not all the police are the same, but in this day of corporate, ie; statute law, unless you are on your toes, they will have you nicked for almost anything they choose, just take a look at the Pace act



Sometimes even the best advice doesn't apply in every situation. 
I was once parked overnighting in a Paris Street, knock on the door, ignored it, thinking it was police, traffic warden or just some busybody saying I couldn't park there. Couldn't be bothered to get up. Let them stick a parking ticket on it and bugger off thought I, they never chased you back to England for a parking ticket in those days. Next thing a brick came through the window.  Must have been thieves. When I jumped up and they saw me they ran off.  But I was left with a broken window.


----------



## shawbags

*Best site for wild camping spots in spain and portugal !!.*

Portal y foro de usuarios de furgonetas camper  .Give the site time to load it can be a little slow,scroll down home page,click on the map of spain on the left,give it time to load,righ click to zoom until little Vw campers pop up and click on the camper for info.This site is great and you will not find a better site for wild camping in europe,more spots pop up every now and then,cheers Shawbags


----------



## walter senior

*Guide*

Hi. i think it would be a good thing to have a guide the things  that have been stated make sense but we must relies that what the police and the councils say is not always true i agree the law must be upheld if we are to keep the good name of the club but this matter should be given some thought .   Walter senior.


----------



## oirishman

*Do not be afraid.*

I find people who are always worrying about getting broken into are the ones it happens to.
by all means be careful but dont go camping thinking that the world is full of people waiting to burgle your van or gas you in your sleep.these instances are very very rare and most people dont have any bad experiences.
remember the law of attraction.if you think it ...it will happen.
so think good things.


----------



## julie1

*Wildcamping Greece*

Hiya all
Just a warning for anybody overnighting in Zacharo, Peloponnese, Greece.
Parked up on the road (not a main road) adjacent to the beach.  It was a lovely spot and after having a good look around we decided it would be safe to spend the night.  We went for a meal in the beach taverna (100 yards away).  We could easily see our motorhome from where we were sitting and apart from the odd car going past all seemed OK.  As usual before going to sleep we put everything away and make sure cupboards, fridge etc are locked.  Never complacent, we have a torch, camera phone and hairspray (for eyes not hair) to hand just in case we need them. We went to sleep around midnight.  At 2.00am in the morning we were woken to really loud bangs and a car driving off.  The people in the car had hurled three big rocks at the side of our van.  We moved off almost immediately.  This was a horrible experience which left us really shaken. 
I would like to add though that this was the only time we had trouble and we wildcamped all of the time.  It certainly did not put us off but the next few nights were spent at an unofficial wildcamping spot with many German vans. Safety in numbers.


----------



## MichaelU

*A code for Motorhome users*

I always have a long handled litter picker and bin bags. 

I've pulled up at some pretty sad and sorry spots in UK and Europe too for an overnight stop. It's either a sit down and experience that feeling of dread.. "do I really want to stay here" or get up and do something about it. It's amazing how a twenty minute litter pick can make a wild camp site look so very different and a pleasure to stay at. Litter picking is good exercise and a service to the community you are spending a night with.

Don't wait until you're leaving to tidy your mess or that of others away, the local Plod is always impressed by you doing your community service in advance of being pulled up for overnight parking!


----------



## CasaMia

*translating to English*



shawbags said:


> Portal y foro de usuarios de furgonetas camper  .Give the site time to load it can be a little slow,scroll down home page,click on the map of spain on the left,give it time to load,righ click to zoom until little Vw campers pop up and click on the camper for info.This site is great and you will not find a better site for wild camping in europe,more spots pop up every now and then,cheers Shawbags


 
This is a very good site, if you Hablo Espanol well & good, if not, every time you open a new page in Spanish, copy and paste the http adress for that page into the Google search bar when it comes up with the listings you should see an option to translate next to each search option found, just click on it and the whole page is translated for you. Hope I have explained it OK & hope it helps


----------



## matthew123

What is the legal position about having a beer in your van?


----------



## sagart

I believe it can be off the lead as long as it's not a Pit Bull type...


----------



## Deleted member 967

*Legality of Wildcamping*

I posted this on another thread and thought it would be appropriate here:

The Public Health Act 1937 contains the definition that a Motorhome/Campervan is a Caravan. This Act still controls camping in tents or other structures. The definition of a caravan was carried over to The Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act 1960.

The 1960 Act requires the owner of land to hold a Caravan Sites licence and have Planning Permission to station a caravan used for human habitation on land owned by him. He is liable in law if he permits someone to occupy a Caravan for Human Habitation and he doesn't hold a site licence. This is policed by the Local Planning Authority.

There are some limited exemptions one of which allows the landowner to have one caravan on his land for no more than 28 days in a year. The caravan is only allowed to stay for a maximum of 2 nights. If the holding is more than 5 acres then 3 caravans can occupy the land but the same nights limit and 28 day rule applies.

Another is "Caravans used Used within cartilage of a dwelling house"
1. A site licence shall not be required for the use of land as a caravan site if the use is incidental to the enjoyment as such of a dwelling house within the cartilage of which the land is situated.

A number of Clubs (14 on 1st April 2011) have powers to grant exemptions to landowner. These sites are limited to 5 caravans, but can be used all year round.
In England, Scotland and Wales, these sites do not need planning permission or a site licence. Northern Ireland is different in that they still need Planning Permission but do not need a site licence.

Parking:  The Police are not involved in this matter unless by parking you are causing an obstruction.  If parked in a lay-by and the speed limit is more than 30mph then vehicle light must be displayed at night (Highway Code)

If you park on land without the owners permission this is trespass. This is a civil matter and does not involve the Police.
If the landowner has asked you to move on and you have refused, he has to go to court to get an injunction to move you on. The police would become involved if your refusal or his request was violent, or if there were 6 or more individuals or vehicles involved.

Local Authority land can have by-laws on it prohibiting the use by caravans or overnight stops. These places will have a sign displayed and this should indicate under which by-law the prohibition applies and what actual prohibitions apply.

Some land owners erect "No overnight Parking" or "NO CAMPING" signs as a means of defence if the local authority threatens action. These signs have no legal standing.

This to the best of my knowledge is the position.  I hope this answers your question.


----------



## tf bundy

*Cooker cleaning :/*

I dont worry about being attacked in my motorhome, but understand that some people may have some worries. May I recommend spray cooker cleaner as a last line of defense. However, this is a LAST LINE OF DEFENSE, as it should be sprayed into the eyes of an attacker and will cause very serious injuries indeed. You can also justify having it on board as a powerful cleaner for that greasy mark on your hob.

However (again) I should point out that I would, run away, negotiate or hit the attacker with a large heavy object before I would use cooker cleaner on them, it would only be used when all else has failed and its you or them, because it really works, but you have to live with the consequences of using it.


----------



## Douzeper

A torch  is great for defense, shone directly in someones eyes while you stand to left or right of the torch held out at arms length.  They can't see you and will assume you are standing behind it if they lash out.


----------



## roadrunner51

If you park near a restaurant or a cafe, perhaps have the decency to use them - if only for one meal; straight away that will put you on good terms with the owners and they will probably be more open to campers in the future. If you're near houses remember to respect them, think how would you feel if a camper van pulled up outside. I think try and be friendly to the locals too - even a smile can break the ice and "hi" is now universally known. 

Personally I've always preferred WILD camping to layby's, but you can't always find those great out-of-the-way wild spots can you? If you do follow a track down to a dry riverbed in S. Spain and find a fantastic spot be prepared to move in the night if it starts raining!!!  :boat:


----------



## Deleted member 21686

lady barnet said:


> okey cokey. The offense of offensive weapons applies only in a
> "public Place" - inside your camper van is a residence and not open to persons so therefore private - so whilst being used as such is not a public place.
> 
> Quite obviously the only reason that you would ever be carrying a baseball bat and the accompanying ball would be to play it and that would be the only answer that (due to the reason for said carrying) you would obviously ever give.
> 
> Nonetheless the offence does not come into being due to reason one in any case - unless of course you decided to leap like a banshee in possession of said bat and run like a mad thing out of your van screaming like a banshee im going to hurt someone and wielding said object.
> 
> Also this is not a made offensive weapon (gets technical now) so by virtue of carrying in public in any case is not the carrying but the intention that commits and proves the offence.
> 
> so here endeth the sermon for today



My wife said can I ask you a question?
I thought here we go she's been checking my phone (joke)
Why an earth have we got a baseball bat in the cupboard?
And there's a ball too!

I calmly explained if someone attacks us I'll beat their brains out with the bat.

She said but why do you need the ball?

I said in case they fancy a game afterwards.

But no Bat goes with ball not carrying an offensive weapon.

Oh and the Bowie knife is for cutting up tomatoes.


----------



## whitevanwoman

Douzeper said:


> A torch  is great for defense, shone directly in someones eyes while you stand to left or right of the torch held out at arms length.  They can't see you and will assume you are standing behind it if they lash out.


Good tip about the light. 

I have one of those enormous heavy maglite torches which take 3 or 4 of the massive batteries (it tucks nicely into a welly boot whilst out with the dog), ostensibly it's a torch not a weapon, but I wouldn't hesitate to give someone a good crack with it if necessary . My brother once dropped it out of the loft onto my head and it nearly knocked me out, I saw stars and went dizzy and had a lump and headache afterwards.


----------



## scampa

Douzeper said:


> A torch  is great for defense, shone directly in someones eyes while you stand to left or right of the torch held out at arms length.  They can't see you and will assume you are standing behind it if they lash out.



Slightly off-topic..... When I'm out hiking after dark, I sometimes attach my headtorch to the top of a walking pole, which is then stuffed into my rucksack. This positions the torch a couple of feet above my head.  It doesn't really help me to see any further, but it scares the hell out of other hikers who see an eight-foot figure walking towards them, and so ensures me a clear path!!      :scared:


----------



## whitevanwoman

scampa said:


> Slightly off-topic..... When I'm out hiking after dark, I sometimes attach my headtorch to the top of a walking pole, which is then stuffed into my rucksack. This positions the torch a couple of feet above my head.  It doesn't really help me to see any further, but it scares the hell out of other hikers who see an eight-foot figure walking towards them, and so ensures me a clear path!!      :scared:



My black dog has a red led flashing light collar (2 x cheap reflective arm bands for cyclists from Aldi) cos you can't see a completely black dog at night - I think people get most confused when they see these red lights haring round a field or footpath at night time


----------



## mickvroommick

*a saw ??*

good thigs to have handy are saw or axe (for wood Chopping) exstention bar
for wheel nuts ,not that anything is likely to happen but ther are a lot more low life sneaking about these days but your just as likely to be assaulted by a drunk in a camp site.
This outlines the more negitive aspects of wild camping which we must keep in mind  when in a vulnerable situation, saftey is always in numbers so try to be close to other people if you can.[/QUOTE]

Ha ha, a saw or an axe?? remind me not to come asking for a cup of sugar! lol


----------



## the voyagers

*no dog, but we carry a dog bowl*

Our tip is to carry a big dog bowl and leave it outside your door at night.  It will make anybody think twice about trying to break in if they think you have a dog inside.

Also when we leave the van to go shopping etc we don't both leave at the same time.  Mike stays behind for about 10 minutes and when he does leave he leaves our small MP3 player on just inside the door so that it can be heard on approaching the van.

Sue


----------



## Bulawayo Lass

Being new to motorhoming on my own, l went a lot of times with Brian but he did all the work, l found l was forgetting to turn things off when l set out so now l have a check list on the steering wheel it takes seconds to scan it when l jump into the seat, also have CB dimensions on so if l see a "size sign" l know if l can do it or not.
Bearing in mind that a lot of shopping centres in UK find that playing classical music keeps the lesser human genomes at bay and away from the shops how about classical music instead of sirens.... just a though?


----------



## Admin

Please now add your posts to this thread:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/general-chat/16946-wildcamping-how-guide-2012-a.html


----------

